# Pirates Prey on Blu-Ray DVD Format



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

> Pirates Prey on Blu-Ray DVD Format
> By GEOFFREY A. FOWLER
> 
> HONG KONG -- Movie pirates are going after Blu-ray, using a technological twist that makes their illicit copies both cheap to make and tough for consumers to spot.
> ...


Link to original article
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB122688367525432273-lMyQjAxMDI4MjE2NjgxODYzWj.html#printMode


----------

